# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  MINAG entrega proyecto a la región Tacna para mejorar gestión del agua

## gpacheco

*· Objetivo es ampliar frontera agrícola.
· Se invertirá S/. 9.3 millones y beneficiará a más de dos mil agricultores de las zonas de Tomasiri y Las Yaras.
· Permitirá desarrollar cultivos de agroexportación para aprovechar beneficios del TLC.
· También hizo entrega de S/. 2.5 millones de soles para reparación de 300 colegios.* 
El ministro de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton Muñoz, entregó hoy al presidente del Gobierno Regional de Tacna, Hugo Ordóñez Salazar, un proyecto para mejorar el sistema de riego Tomasiri-Las Yaras que requerirá de una inversión de S/. 9.3 millones y beneficiará a más de dos mil agricultores del Valle de Sama.  
En forma paralela, hizo entrega de S/. 2.5 millones de soles para la ejecución de un programa de reparación de 300 colegios y centros educativos de la región Tacna, con miras a mejorar las condiciones de infraestructura educativa. 
Leyton Muñoz enfatizó que este proyecto de irrigación es muestra de un trabajo articulado entre el MINAG y los gobiernos regionales, para impulsar la eficiencia en la gestión del agua en las actividades agropecuarias, enfrentar las secuelas del cambio climático y desarrollar cultivos de agroexportación para conquistar nuevos mercados internacionales. 
El proyecto elaborado por el Programa Subsectorial de Irrigaciones (PSI) del MINAG incluye la implementación del sistema presurizado de distribución hidrante a nivel de parcela para 1,448 hectáreas del valle del Sama a través de la puesta en marcha de cuatro reservorios y la construcción de uno adicional. 
El MINAG a través de PSI pondrá en marcha un programa de capacitación y sensibilización para que los agricultores beneficiados puedan utilizar adecuadamente el nuevo sistema de gestión hídrica para lograr transformar el valle del Sama en una zona altamente productora de alimentos. 
El financiamiento y la ejecución de la obra está a cargo del Gobierno Regional de Tacna, que deberá culminar la elaboración del expediente técnico de las obras, con miras a iniciar los trabajos a más tardar en el tercer trimestre del 2009 y cuyo plazo de ejecución sería de 15 meses.  *Más proyectos concertados con la región* 
En forma paralela, el MINAG a través del proyecto especial Tacna (PET-GRT) realizará los estudios topográficos e hidráulicos del proyecto de riego presurizado del área de reservorios Cerro Blanco y la línea de conducción Cerro Blanco- La Yarada. 
Además se tiene previsto obras orientadas a potenciar el sector agroexportador de Tacna y la ampliación de la frontera agrícola con la provisión de agua para el desarrollo del valle de Tacna – Vilavilani II – Fase I. 
Dichas obras tienen previsto beneficiar de modo directo a 62 usuarios de irrigación con parcelas agroexportadoras de 50 hectáreas cada una, que tendrán impacto en una población total de 1,240 habitantes que laborarán directa e indirectamente en el proyecto. 
Los estudios para la factibilidad del proyecto serán entregados el 30 de marzo de este año, y se constituirá en un nuevo hito en impulsar la modernización del campo. Las obras se iniciarán a partir del cuarto trimestre de este año con un plazo de ejecución de 25 meses. 
De la misma manera, los productores agrarios de Tacna y del resto del sur del país podrán utilizar al máximo las obras de irrigación que ejecuta el sector Agricultura a nivel nacional, para aprovechar las ventajas del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con los EEUU.   *Fuente: www.minag.org.pe (30/01/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Alerta mundial: Se debe mejorar la gestión y uso del agua Oferta Laboral - Asesor Comercial para Proyecto de Olivo en Tacna Artículo: Minag busca establecer tarifas de agua razonables para concesión de proyecto Chavimochic Minag asegura participación de usuarios de riego en gestión del agua Autoridad del Agua obtendrá préstamo para mejorar gestión de recursos hídricos

----------

